# fluval fx5



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

picked it up yesterday,i didnt go to buy a filter but couldnt resist!

its running now along side my jbl 500 (aquariums upto 135 gallon) pumps 1300 l/h (288 GALLONS)
fluval fx5 (aquariums upto 400 gallon) PUMPS 3500 L/H (786 GALLONS /H)

its tonka! and very well made ,very very easy to setup.
also water changes are very easy,just clip on the hose on the top and the pump powers it out to where ever you want.

at the moment im very impressed and would reccomenrd this filter but time will tell if its really that good.

gasman


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

looks like a huge filter lol...


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

that is a huge filter. be sure to let us know how well it works!


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Looks like Fluval is upping their game! That thing looks heavy duty. How much did it cost? Is it available in Canada? Good pick up, keep us posted on its performance.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Did a search on the net and found a picture of the box with all the info. The water change function is a good idea, but from what I see it can only remove water from the tank. You would still need to use a bucket or a hose attached to a faucet to add water. I think this renders the water change function pointless when a python can remove and add water easily.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Woah, that looks awesome, how much did it set you back?


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

169 uk pounds

the same hose that i use for the filter to pump the water change water out i connect straight to my tap so no more buckets!!!!
i was doing 50-60 us gallon every few days,now its very easy!!
i had to carry my buckets over the leather setee and 2 rooms along to water change and the wife and 18 month old baby were making it very hard for me!!.

my tank today is absolute crystal,the best ive ever seen it and i had 4 externals on upuntil 3 days ago!!

gasman


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

someone shoulda introduced u to the python







buckets have been outdated for a while


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Susp3nc3 said:


> someone shoulda introduced u to the python
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Indeed, do yourself a favor mate and get a python







. I case you don't know what the python is


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

nether seen these in the uk,only a small syphon with 2 meter of clear pipe.

gasman


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Well if the filter includes a function to return water into the tank then it is good, but does that mean that tap water will pass over the biomedia before it enters the tank?? That will kill the beneficial bacteria. So how does adding the water work exactly? BTW, you would still be better off with a python for vacuuming up piranha poop.


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

Thats looks like such a nice filter... You must be enjoying it... Tell us all bout iit... How come we don't ge tthese in canada! =P


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

hows the noise level on that thing??...any pictures of the tank?


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

i add tap water to the tank through a hose into the tank not through the filter!! do'h

i collect the piranha poop via syphon that takes less than 1 min as it all collects in one area so is easy,this fills about 5 litres in my bucket.(so how i would be any better off using a syphon with extra long tubing which i dont have????????)

you click on the hose to the pump(comes with quick release adapter),it blasts the water out to your sink,then you click of hose from pump and put into tank,the end in the sink clip on to tap.

the above answers is for the people who seem to knock new things....even though they have looked up the product on the net.

please at the end of the day i bought this because its a filter,i unplugged 3 externals and saved the space in my cabinet,also its much tidier in the tank,did have 3 x in and 3 x out pipes,now only one.
i can do water changes easy using this filter so why the hell cant i ?? it has this feature so why shouldnt i use it? this feature is a extra i didnt buy it for water changes so why should some-one tell me about a syphon? what you could have saved me money?

yes the filter is very very quiet! im sure these will be avaible very soon everywhere,these only came to the uk about a week or so ago.

il get some pics latter.

gasman


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Geez that thing is as big as my wet/dry vacuum in the garage!


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Im not trying to knock new things at all. It looks like a very powerfull filter and I am most likely going to buy one for my 113gal if it is sold in Canada. I never implied that you purchased the filter only for the water change function.

Im just saying that a python connects directly to the tap. And with an easy twist of a valve you can syphon water, vacuum gravel and add new water all in one without having to disconnect hoses, use an extra syphon and a bucket. But if they dont sell pythons in your area, then this function on the fluval is actually the next best thing.

-"what you could have saved me money?"
I never said anything about money...In fact if you went out and got a python you would be spending more money so I dont know what you meant by that remark.

Dude you need to relax. If you read my posts you will see that I'm just asking you questions on how the filter works because I am interested in buying one myself.

So here's a few more questions if you dont mind answering, does the water change hose come with the filter or is it purchased seperately?
And is the current it produces powerfull?


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

a little off topic but for those of u that have pythons... u have to have the drain below the tank.. as with any siphon right?


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

Cobra said:


> Im not trying to knock new things at all. It looks like a very powerfull filter and I am most likely going to buy one for my 113gal if it is sold in Canada. I never implied that you purchased the filter only for the water change function.
> 
> Im just saying that a python connects directly to the tap. And with an easy twist of a valve you can syphon water, vacuum gravel and add new water all in one without having to disconnect hoses, use an extra syphon and a bucket. But if they dont sell pythons in your area, then this function on the fluval is actually the next best thing.
> 
> ...


most peopel here in the uk dont have a pyphon,all-though yesterday some one on the forum posted a site that sell them between 30-50 uk pounds

thing is because i havnt got a pyphon and the way my flat is set up youll see its very hard for me doing 50 gallons water every 2 days and i have 5 tanks.
now i have a large power head and this works great for me connected to a hose.because i have sand it collects in 1 place so i only need to syphon the bottom for about 1 min max

you get a adapter that clicks on to the out part of the pump.click on click off feature,very easy and quick.you dont get hose though just the adapter....when switched on the water comes out at a massive rate!! because i only have a small sink and its the only 1 in the flat im aloud to use it pumps out a little too fast so i use the powerhead now.

the current is very powerfull,comes with a double nozzle so you can direct both the same direction or swivell round or up and down,so one going one way to the surface and the other opposite direction and if you want going towards the bottom.

the inlet pipe that collects the crap (the bit at the bottom)is like at least 10 times the size!! about 3 inches by 5 inches.

sorry for my little out-burst but i cant stand people on here making remarks(which i call taking the piss) to people with little posts thinking they havnt been keeping ps or any over fish for long.
and this happens alot just first time to me.(ive been keeping fish for along time and the first fish i had was piranhas.)

anyway i reccomend the filter so far for its sheer power,and you feel safe it wont leak or anything as it looks bomb proof! all-though its large they made it small in height so can fit in most cabinets,also every 24 hours it switches it self off to check for traped air then restarts 2 mins latter.

friends?










gasman


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I actually didnt even notice your number of posts untill you mentionned it just now.








I never meant to imply that you were a new fish keeper or anything like that, I myself have been keeping fish for only a year. Sorry if my comments came off that way.








cheers friend.

I just cant wait till these come out in Canada. Can anyone translate the price into Canadian dollars?


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

no probs,at the time of my reply i was reading some posts where people were calling others dumb ect who were new ..... which put me in a bad mood anyway at the time.

the problem with posts is its all text and its hard to work out what kind of mood the other person is in or what they are implying.

not sure on canadian dollars but i think it works out about 290 us dollars(all-though they could be cheaper outside europe as we always seem to pay over the odds here in the uk).

ive heard that the eheim 2260 or something is better becasue it holds more media,but im not really sure,the eheim coast about 220 with-out media and doesnt have the features this pump has also doesnt look as strong or have the same power...is it the amount of media a filter can hold that makes it the best?? also its very high and woulnt have fitted in my stand...anyway no regrets with this one so far,my fish love it.plenty of current ,bumps my tank water flow to about 7000 lph.(2500 of that is a power head though.)

anyway the time they come out in canada you should have plenty of reviews to look at.

gasman


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I didn't mean to knock on your new filter, I think it looks awesome, I was just trying to help, no need to get mad








. I didn't read the part about the filter's syphon function, that's sweet







.

As for it being to expensive there (even though you don't need it) It's a VERY simple contraption and anyone should be able to build one with plumbing supplies.


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

hers some pics of its power!!

gasman


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I may have to buy a couple of those for my future 240g or 300g!!!

And your Piraya are awesome


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

That big Piraya is boss!!


----------



## i said no (Jul 30, 2005)

Cool , gettin one for xmas from wife . How's it working out?


----------

